# John Lewis Built French Steam Trawlers



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Can anyone give me the Fishing numbers for the following steam trawlers built in Aberdeen 1946/47
Cote D-Opale
Poiton
Gascogne
Bearn
Guyenne

Many thanks


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Côte d'Opale B 2344 Poitou LR2345 the other boats who went to La Rochelle and I have no info


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Linnea much appreciated.


----------

